# Plc Data Logger



## salih (18 Mai 2009)

Data collection and monitoring projects designed for our Data Recorder Software, S7 MPI, S7 ppi, Modbus RTU and Opc Clint modules.
This program can collect all date from automation devices. Server will be charge, Client is free of charge. Client can connect to server via internet or local network. Maximum number of tag 65534.
Free Shipping.
Server Price: 300 Usd.
Client free.
Function:
- Sql Server 2005
- Dundas Chart
- Alarm Manager
- Opc
- S7 Mpi (S7-200)
- S7 Ppi (S7-300/400)
- Modbus Rtu
http://www.fultek.com.tr/DataLogger.html
http://www.fultek.com.tr


----------

